# Whirlpool Icemaker



## db819 (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my Kichenaid. It turned out to be a broken wire in the wiring harness that runs from the door to the main body.


----------



## John Pride (Nov 1, 2007)

Take a hiar blow dryer to it and it may dump the ice. Mine is mesed up and someone said to do that. It did dump the ice in the maker, but wnn't fill now. But you have water so it may solve it all. Buddy paid 80 to have a tech do it for him. Fixed it in his case, but it did crap out months later. May be they don't last but so long, I don't know.


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

The freezer has to be cold enough for the ice maker to work. Usually, when the ice maker stops working, it may be a sign of problems with temps. So first make sure your freezer isn't getting warmer. Might be a defrost problem, look for frost build-up on the back wall of your freezer.


----------

